# Sticky  Strap makers must read this message



## Ernie Romers

Dear strap maker,

You are using our Sales Corner for free, right? No fees, no charges, nothing.

Well, then _the least you can do_ is to read our Straps & Bracelets Rules & guidelines prior to posting your offerings. There are to many violations already.

From now on we will remove any sales post that violates our rules and suspend the account used to post.

It's up to you.


----------

